# finally success. first fish.



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

First fish last night. Didn't see any others except for this one. Summer Founder 23" 4 lbs. Put up a fight on my barbless gig (I know. It is all I have right now though.) Had to have GulfSteve come in with the kill shot. Also, saw a ton of crabs and shrimp... and a ton of sting rays... largest being probably 3 foot diameter... just chillin'.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats on the first! DOnt give up, though, And get you a better gig with barb, and there will be plenty more to come!O*D*W


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

VERY NICE FIRST//Congrats


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Without a first you can't ever get a second..... Awsome!


----------



## flounder pounder 1 (Sep 29, 2012)

good job congrats


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks ya'll. Hope to go after them again tonight...


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

good job man nice fish! ive been wondering when the shrimp were gonna come in.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Congrats on the first! DOnt give up, though, And get you a better gig with barb, and there will be plenty more to come!O*D*W


Done. Swung by Hot Spots and picked up a finished bamboo pole and a barbed 3 prong head. Should stick a lot better.

The other one will be retired to hotdog and marshmellow roating.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

jakec said:


> good job man nice fish! ive been wondering when the shrimp were gonna come in.


 
Thanks. Shrimp weren't thick but there was one in every stingray hole practically.


----------

